# 4WD troubles



## tasbm5 (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi all, This morning I put my TJ in 4WD to plow and the shifter and the light on the dash said it was in 4hi but it wasn't . Finally in went in and all was good until driving down the road it started grinding like it popped out of gear ,like I was in neutral .I pulled over put the jeep in park put the transfercase in 4 hi the transmission in drive and all has been good since . Any ideas were to start troubleshooting ?
Thanks Terry


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Manual hubs?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Worn/damaged linkage?


----------



## 3bladz (Dec 8, 2005)

The shifter linkage on the TJ is kinda over complicated. It is located on the bottom side of the tunnel. Check to make sure the plastic bushings didn't rot or break out. My guess is it got rusty and possibly bent a little bit. If it's not bent, or missing bushings, I'd try spraying some lube on it and work the shifter back and forth. 
I have changed the one on my rock crawler to an Advance Adapter cable shifter.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

My 05 TJ UL had its linkage go bad. They tried freeing it up but had to order new parts and repair it. My 4wd light switch went also. My Jeep would not into 4 lo and would pop out of 4 hi from time to time.

After one and a half hours in the repair shop my 4wd works better then new.


----------



## micklock (Jan 6, 2008)

this is the one I used, would of liked the cable one but to much $

http://www.quadratec.com/products/12521_200.htm


----------

